# Single AAA LED lights.



## caled (May 8, 2018)

What are your favorite LED lights that use a single AAA cell?

I have several budget versions ordered from ebay.

I like the ones that will work on both AAA standard 1.5V batteries or AAA sized Lithium Ion 3.7 Volt cells. Gives me more flexibility.

Usually carry one in my cargo shorts in the summer. Weighs nothing and comes in handy.

I prefer the ones that have a push button in the base for on/off. The kind where you twist the lens tend to come on in my pocket and run the battery down just when you need them.

Does anyone know of a USB charging version? I haven't found one.


----------



## MikeSalt (May 8, 2018)

Lumintop Tool Ti. It's actually the finest beam of any of the lights I own. Yes, the knurling is slightly imperfect and the threads aren't the best, but it does feel like a premium light.


----------



## LeanBurn (May 8, 2018)

Thrunite TiS in neutral white

Stainless steel - just enough weight to let you know its there, unmatched durability and finish. While it is a twisty, it has never come on in my pocket. It has firefly mode (0.04L), Low(12L) High (120L). I EDC it everyday and it works just as good as the day I bought it 3 years ago.


----------



## xxo (May 8, 2018)

Mag Solitaire LED - great little key chain light!


----------



## hsa (May 8, 2018)

Me too on the Mag Solitaire.


----------



## Timothybil (May 8, 2018)

I have carried a Streamlight Microstream for almost ten years, and it is still going strong. I have several of the BLF 348 lights that were part of one of the group buys. I tried a 10440 in it but it got extremely hot almost immediately so no go on that idea. One has to see the precision threads on the BLF 348 to believe them. It is literally almost impossible to see the seam between the body and the tail cap until one starts to unscrew it. I also have several of the Lumintop Tools wit the Nichia emiter, most in black ano but one or two in copper. The black ano version can go either way. It is available with wither a clicky tail cap, or a flat magnetic one, which means that at that point it is a twisty only. I have even seen it offered with both tail caps. I really love that Nichia beam and color rendition. Right now one of them is my bedside light, and I have given several away as gifts.


----------



## glockpoppin (May 9, 2018)

Foursevens Preon P1, Surefire Titan Plus, Olight i3E , or Lumintop Tool Ti with a Preon pocket clip.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (May 9, 2018)

It's not push button, but what about Eagtac's D25AAA?


----------



## flatline (May 10, 2018)

caled said:


> What are your favorite LED lights that use a single AAA cell?



The Thrunite Ti3 is my recommendation to anyone who can handle more than one mode. 

The first 2 modes (0.04L and 12L) are extremely useful. The 120L mode is impressive, but I'd trade it for an 80L high that gets a full hour of run time.

--flatline


----------



## bigsage (May 10, 2018)

I’ve carried the Tool Cu with the e-switch mod for almost two years now. I use a deep carry clip I took off a cheaper knockoff. Exactly what works for me. And I’ve used 10440’s in it without modding the driver. No problems and I’ve trusted it with my family’s lives.


----------



## jorn (May 15, 2018)

best aaa clicky, easy, Liteflux lf2xt. But Absolutly not a budget light.. at all.. If you can find a used one on the markedplace, expect to emty your wallet.
Cheaper is the tool ti, modded mine with a xq-e hi led and a xp-l hi led , love them. Cheapest aaa light i like is the jetbeam jet-u. If you need usb recharge and clicky, the jetbeam E01R is the only aaa usb light i know of.


----------



## CJLumens (May 20, 2018)

Hi caled,

I'm a MagLite Solitaire LED fan. Great combo of price, performance, reliability, and affordability BUT it's a twisty. FWIW, I have never had one turn on by accident.

Streamlight's Microstream is available in both AAA and (very impressively spec-ed) USB: (AAA) https://www.streamlight.com/en/products/detail/index/microstream (USB) https://www.streamlight.com/en/products/detail/index/microstream-usb

Check out selfbuilt's Lumintop Tool Ti review. Very thorough and informative, as always. Also, there are comparisons with other lights in the same class/vintage as well, which can be a good starting point to look for a different single AAA light as well. The YouTube vid is a good one too. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?417505


----------



## flatline (May 20, 2018)

CJLumens said:


> Hi caled,
> 
> I'm a MagLite Solitaire LED fan. Great combo of price, performance, reliability, and affordability BUT it's a twisty. FWIW, I have never had one turn on by accident.
> 
> Streamlight's Microstream is available in both AAA and (very impressively spec-ed) USB: (AAA) https://www.streamlight.com/en/products/detail/index/microstream (USB) https://www.streamlight.com/en/products/detail/index/microstream-usb



The maglite solitaire is excellent. I recommend it to anyone looking for a single mode AAA light.

The Streamlight Microstream is also an excellent light, but it has one flaw: the rubber cap over the switch makes fully depressing the switch very hard. You can remove the cap (it simply unscrews) and expose the switch directly but it's ugly and you're sacrificing water resistance. If you only need a momentary light, then it works fine with the cap. Similarly, if you leave it switched it on and then unscrew the tail, it works fine as a twisty.

--flatline


----------



## gurdygurds (May 20, 2018)

Best mod for the micro stream or stylus pro, unscrew and take off the rubber clicky boot, cut a tiny piece of bicycle inner tube and place it inside the boot and put back together. Makes activating the light WORLDS easier. Can't remember where I saw that but do it.......do it now.


flatline said:


> The maglite solitaire is excellent. I recommend it to anyone looking for a single mode AAA light.
> 
> The Streamlight Microstream is also an excellent light, but it has one flaw: the rubber cap over the switch makes fully depressing the switch very hard. You can remove the cap (it simply unscrews) and expose the switch directly but it's ugly and you're sacrificing water resistance. If you only need a momentary light, then it works fine with the cap. Similarly, if you leave it switched it on and then unscrew the tail, it works fine as a twisty.
> 
> --flatline


----------



## CJLumens (May 20, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Best mod for the micro stream or stylus pro, unscrew and take off the rubber clicky boot, cut a tiny piece of bicycle inner tube and place it inside the boot and put back together. Makes activating the light WORLDS easier. Can't remember where I saw that but do it.......do it now.



Nice!!! Thanks for the tip, gurdy!


----------



## The Hawk (May 26, 2018)

The Lumintop Tool is my EDC. I carry it along with a spare AAA battery. Comes in handy on a regular basis.


----------



## gurdygurds (May 26, 2018)

Word to your mother CJ.


CJLumens said:


> Nice!!! Thanks for the tip, gurdy!


----------



## lightseeker2009 (May 27, 2018)

I am going to buy a silwer Olight I3 today. It seems like what I want for a car light.


----------



## CJLumens (May 27, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Word to your mother CJ.



Lololol!


----------



## bykfixer (May 27, 2018)

Maglite Solitaire is the Rodney Dangerfield of triple a flashlights. So to me, it's nice to see it mentioned in this thread. Trouble is, box stores don't seem to be restocking them anymore. Those LED versions are pretty sweet. No longer several twists to get to a good beam. Twist it on and you get a beam. You can tweak it some but really don't need to anymore. 

Microstream is another classic that has held its own over the years and has seen a number of improvements in output numbers. The tailcap button requires a finger tip to activate, but then again nearly every light that small requires a finger tip to activate. I used the punch out circle from one of those plastic rewards cards placed inside the rubber button cover. Works great as it greatly reduces travel length required to turn on the microstream but... also allows momentary to be activated in a pocket carry situation. If you shirt pocket the microstream (bezel down) then great but in trousers you may be surprised to find a dead cell as the light does not get warm in your pocket.

PK's PL2 is a twist head 1aaa that turns on by closing the head opposite of a solitaire that you open the head to activate it. Open/close a second time to get a low beam. Being very over driven this one gets warm and is a fuel guzzler. But with an eneloop pro or an ultimate lithium expect about an hour. With a duracell, eh... maybe 20-30 minutes. Borofloat lens and a kubatan at the other end. It's a thrower with plenty of spill for a 12mm setup. 

Bushnell's 20148 is a cross between a microstream and PK's FL2 with maximum grip in mind. It's actually a pretty nice little flashlight. Glass lens, cnc cut knurling and available at Wal Mart along with some sporting goods stores. The beam is a combo spot and flood. 

Rayovac has one rated at 3 lumens that used a magnifier tip to make those 3 lumens appear like 20. You see a defined circle of light that works great for close up work or finding the water closet at 2am, and it's shape is not unlike an inkpen so shirt pocket carry feels normal. Oh, and it's $3. It's one of those you keep in the console of the car, in a coffee cup pen holder at the office etc. 
Another defined circle light is the 2 for $10 Coast with a tailcap twist to on. Home Depot used to carry them.

Rayovac did a 1aaa Indestructable that was a twist head and came with a keychain clasp. They are still seen at the checkout counter of some box stores.


----------



## Mikesch54 (May 29, 2018)

I am using a low budged keychain flashlite: ThorFire TS3A. It's fully steel and has a tailcap clicky also made of steel.


----------



## CJLumens (May 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Maglite Solitaire is the Rodney Dangerfield of triple a flashlights. So to me, it's nice to see it mentioned in this thread. Trouble is, box stores don't seem to be restocking them anymore.



Agreed! But, they are in stock online... Walmart: https://www.walmart.com/ip/MAGLITE-SJ3A016-37-lumen-Maglite-LED-Solitaire-black/28941042 and Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TC5XTI/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I'm interested in giving one of these Thrunites a try (If my TN4A is any indication, it'll be a winner!): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EC0FY1O/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## xxo (May 30, 2018)

Home depot still sells LED Solitaires, they are usually up in the end caps next to the check out registers.


----------



## bykfixer (May 30, 2018)

^^ Just cleaned out my local HD where you described. They had 5 I bought 5. Ironically each was a different color'd body. 

Went in there to buy a $2 o-ring...


----------



## the0dore3524 (May 30, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ Just cleaned out my local HD where you described. They had 5 I bought 5. Ironically each was a different color'd body.
> 
> Went in there to buy a $2 o-ring...



Nice! How much did you get ‘em for?


----------



## elzilcho (May 30, 2018)

I really like the Lumintop Tool (I have the Ti version) but the battery life has been extraordinarily bad. Maybe I got a lemon but I stopped using it because it was burning through batteries at about 4x the rate of lights with similar lumen levels. Switched back to the Microstream and, though I miss the tailstand capability, it's a much more efficient light.


----------



## xxo (May 31, 2018)

elzilcho said:


> I really like the Lumintop Tool (I have the Ti version) but the battery life has been extraordinarily bad. Maybe I got a lemon but I stopped using it because it was burning through batteries at about 4x the rate of lights with similar lumen levels. Switched back to the Microstream and, though I miss the tailstand capability, it's a much more efficient light.



I have been using the old 37 lumen LED Solitaire everyday since they came out - for me, 37 lumens is plenty of light for a key chain light. It's rare that I would need or want much more lumens; though at times a bit more throw would be good, but that ain't happening to any great extent, out of such a small reflector no matter how many lumens gets pushed through it.


----------



## bykfixer (May 31, 2018)

the0dore3524 said:


> Nice! How much did you get ‘em for?



They're $9.97ea + tax at my local HD.


----------



## flatline (May 31, 2018)

I just found out about the Thrunite Ti5 which has the same modes as the Ti3 but is a clicky instead of a twisty.

Anyone tried it yet?

--flatline


----------



## Vemice (Jun 1, 2018)

Been really likin' this Vollsion SP 11. It is a twisty but tightens to turn off which I love for one hand operation.
Also has a trit in the tail and very nice knurling.


----------



## _amass (Jun 4, 2018)

The only single AAA lights I have are the Maglite Solitaire LED and I just recently got the Killzone 348. I like both of them a lot. The Maglite lives on my nightstand. It's not too bright to blind me in the middle of the night. Also doesn't take up too much space. I have spent a ton of time with the 348 yet but so far I like it. It definitely gets really hot with a 10440. I haven't tried it with a standard AAA so I can't comment on that. I would definitely recommend both of them. Like others have mentioned they still sell the Solitaire in stores. I was just at a Home Depot yesterday and they had a ton of them in the flashlight sections and ensr the registers.


----------



## JerryM (Jun 7, 2018)

I have found that I prefer for EDC a single mode light. I have given many to friends, the ladies at church, and nurses and Drs.where I go.
Most are not interested in multiple mode lights and just want a light when going to their car from a building. I use an EDC for various jobs, but find multiple modes too much trouble. I have some of the favorites mentioned here, but have mostly been using and giving Hugsby XP1 or clones. The clones I have purchased have worked and been reliable. Many sell for less that $3.
I also like the Mini Singfire 348, but it is a little heavier than the Hugsby.
Jerry


----------



## LightObsession (Aug 3, 2018)

The two that I carry are the Manker E02 and the Factor Equipment Mizpah 130, which has the most bestest 2-way pocket clip ever.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 17, 2018)

A few years back I went on a fishing trip in Northern Ontario. The camp was way out in the middle of nowhere. Beautiful place and the camp was excellent. The owner Doug was constantly running around working on stuff\ fixing things etc. One morning we couldn't get the stove to light. He comes over and whips out a tiny light from his pocket, peers in, does his magic, and it fires up. I saw him two other times reach in his pocket and use his mini flashlight here and there. Before we left, I asked what light he had. He quickly took it out of his pocket and it was a Solitaire LED. He said something about how they always worked for him just fine and he's used them forever. Pretty cool to see a dude like that taking care of a whole fishing camp and relying on a Solitaire. My guess is he has other lights laying around but that Solitiare sure got a lot of use. I've been using an incan version every night since it was gifted to me. Not sure how much longer I can hold out on an LED version.


----------



## flatline (Sep 18, 2018)

The LED Solitaire is excellent. It's my go-to gift light for muggles.

The old incandescent Solitaire was great compared to the competition when it came out, but is only slightly better than nothing now.

--flatline


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 18, 2018)

I didn't see the Fenix E01 mentioned yet. Not the greatest tint, but it is probably the most durable, reliable AAA light according to legend.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 18, 2018)

As a dedicated nightstand light, being used when your eyes are dark adapted, the incan solitaire is maybe the best I’ve tried. I prefer it over the Ti3 firefly mode, zebralight sublumen levels, and an E01 with a diffuser. I agree that during the day it’s not much help.


flatline said:


> The LED Solitaire is excellent. It's my go-to gift light for muggles.
> 
> The old incandescent Solitaire was great compared to the competition when it came out, but is only slightly better than nothing now.
> 
> --flatline


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 18, 2018)

The Olight i3T EOS is worth a look. I would like to see it available in neutral but the cool white is not bad. Plenty bright on high and the low is more useful than I would have thought based on the 5 lumen rating. Pairs nicely with with my neutral Thrunite AAA or another small AAA twisty for a 2 light EDC.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Sep 18, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Best mod for the micro stream or stylus pro, unscrew and take off the rubber clicky boot, cut a tiny piece of bicycle inner tube and place it inside the boot and put back together. Makes activating the light WORLDS easier. Can't remember where I saw that but do it.......do it now.



Nice mod, gurdygurds (a.k.a. Mr. E01), but I also like removing the heads of my Microstream and Stylus Pros and replacing them with 1st gen Preon heads for the multi-mode functionality.


----------



## alex74 (Sep 19, 2018)

hello something approaching could be the ultratac k18 and then buy "ultrac usb li-ion charger" that applies to the torch
or you could evaluate the "dqg hobi" and buy the extension to use it with a 10440 that I had found once if my memories are right


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 19, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> As a dedicated nightstand light, being used when your eyes are dark adapted, the incan solitaire is maybe the best I’ve tried. I prefer it over the Ti3 firefly mode, zebralight sublumen levels, and an E01 with a diffuser. I agree that during the day it’s not much help.



But what about your 2 lumen E01 with a Yuji? Is this a close competition?


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, I’ve had the E01 for a few days, and I’m still using the solitaire for middle of the night use. Warmer tint, lower output, and beam isn’t as spread out as with the E01. 

Edit: I should add that I sanded the lens of the solitaire and to the eye there is much less light coming out of it vs the Yuji E01 even though they're both spec'd at 2ish lumens. To me, middle of the night less is more so the Solitiare is winning out. Also just seems to have a little bit of soul to it. Great little light. Honestly I haven't given the E01 a fair shake yet. Did a runtime test and then haven't used it much. I should put the others away and really give it a chance. 



QUOTE=iamlucky13;5244312]But what about your 2 lumen E01 with a Yuji? Is this a close competition?[/QUOTE]


----------



## willc68 (Oct 2, 2018)

For single aaa lights I have had good luck with the Olight i3e and the Fenix eo5. 
Right now the Olight is on my keys. 
Both are very solid and plenty bright for their size.


----------



## WDR65 (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a small obsession with these size lights. I usually wear a Surefire Titan A on a neck lanyard.

My favorites so far:

Surefire Titan A great general purpose
Surefire Titan Plus backup edc
Fenix E01 always on keys
Olight I3t carried this one through Hurricane Florence, worked well in gym shorts around the house.
Pelican 1910 throws like a much bigger light, always have one in my winter coats

Ones I have and rarely use are

Fenix LD02
Fenix LD01
Thrunite AAA 
Fenix HL10
Olight I3e
Fenix E05 (replaced in lineup with Surefire Titan)


----------



## kevinstan (Oct 4, 2018)

Fenix E01 - Super durable and I love all of my Fenix lights. Great overall light.


----------



## Cosmodragoon (Oct 6, 2018)

The Massdrop Brass AAA with Nichia 219B is amazing. The modes are wonderfully spaced and without PWM. There is no annoying strobe to cycle through. The color and color rendering of this light is about as pretty as a flashlight gets in my opinion. The tail clicky is sensitive for a keychain light and the brass makes it heavy, but it should be as durable as it is elegant for years to come. (It is also available in a titanium body but I don't have experience with it.)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-brass-aaa-pocket-flashlight

The light I actually have on my keychain is this stainless steel no-name from Ali Express. It seems sturdy. I like that the twisty is not part of the opening mechanism. (The threads could be smoother but I hear this is common for budget stainless.) It gets better battery life than advertised in my experience. I have the 4000K version, which is bright enough for most tasks I expect from a keychain light. It isn't quite as pretty as the Nichia but it's decent. It's somewhere between the above Nichia and a Lightstar 80 in terms of tint.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AAA-flashlight-EDC-flashlight-CREE-XPE2-led-inside/32730506517.html


----------



## elzilcho (Oct 8, 2018)

I've been impressed with the Olight I3T. As someone mentioned earlier, the low setting is much more useful than I anticipated. Low does almost everything I need it to do, all else is easily handled by the high setting. It feels nice in the hand and its build quality is very good, especially considering the price point.


----------



## drexter (Oct 9, 2018)

Thrunite Ti3 and Fenix e05 are great and not pricey.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Oct 9, 2018)

I am loving the Ti5. Medium is perfect for inspections around the house. Low (moonlight) is very low and perfect for me to navigate around the house if I’m up in the middle of the night.


----------



## blanchardbobby (Oct 22, 2018)

I like and have Surefire Titan Plus. Its only 2 oz. The Plus may be somewhat little in size, yet it is a standout amongst the most ground-breaking lights of its size on the grounds that the single AAA battery can put out a greatest of 300 lumens for a time of 60 minutes.


----------



## LightObsession (Oct 22, 2018)

blanchardbobby said:


> I like and have Surefire Titan Plus. Its only 2 oz. The Plus may be somewhat little in size, yet it is a standout amongst the most ground-breaking lights of its size on the grounds that the single AAA battery can put out a greatest of 300 lumens for a time of 60 minutes.



I think that it's very unlikely that any light powered by a single AAA battery puts out 300 lumens for 60 minutes. 

Do you have a run time chart that shows this?

These little lights get very hot very quickly and the output on turbo (300 lumens) is often less than 1 minute before dropping down to a much lower output level to prevent damage to the LED or circuitry.


----------



## Tesla (Oct 23, 2018)

Your statement is incorrect. You evidently do not understand ANSI ratings. It starts at 300 lumens but is down to 10% of that at 1 hour. AAA batteries do not have the energy to sustain 300 lumens continuously for 1 hour.


----------



## LRJ88 (Nov 1, 2018)

Peak Eiger, any of them, they're all great lights and the ones i have are bomb proof.


----------



## 4DMag-Lite (Nov 13, 2018)

The newer Solitaire LEDs are pretty decent.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 14, 2018)

Sofirn is doing a Fenix E01 look-alike for BLF. It is called the C01, and uses a Yugi 5mm LED in either 3200K or 5600K versions. It is a twisty with cutouts for a 5mmx1mm trit and/or a 5mm magnet in the flat tailcap. You can find it in the Sofirn store on Aliexpress. They have just started production, so the initial shipment has sold out, but more are on the way. The price is $7.02 for the world, and a little bit less if you have signed up on the BLF thread about it. So far the word is that it is a nice little light.


----------



## Batang Regla (Nov 14, 2018)

hi timothybil,

I try checking that sofirn C01. It does not appear on their page. Also i have question about ali express. Are they selling original fenix lights? In the description it says : BRAND NAME : VUAN.


----------



## papewish (Nov 30, 2018)

MikeSalt said:


> Lumintop Tool Ti. It's actually the finest beam of any of the lights I own. Yes, the knurling is slightly imperfect and the threads aren't the best, but it does feel like a premium light.


Yes, I agree. I'm using it myself.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 2, 2018)

hi question tp mike and paper,

does it have to be the titanium model or any tool model has the finest beam?


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 2, 2018)

I think any with the 219bt. I wont say its my finest beam but its real nice. I have the titanium and im partial to it both becuase I like the durability and feel of it as well as the fact that it can tailstand which the regular one cant.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 3, 2018)

hi repsol, 

what is the 219bt?


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 3, 2018)

I am referring to the led, a Nichia 219bt. Presumably that is the led the others who posted about the tool ti have in theirs as well. Upon doing a little further research it appears to only be availabe in the tool ti and the tool copper. The Nichia 219b is a very popular emitter around here becuase they have a nice color temperature, good color rendition and are overall pleasing to the eye to use. I think the 219bt is a sub model becuase I havent really heard of it other than in the tool ti not that ive looked very hard.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 3, 2018)

thanks repsol, i got curious about your previous post so i checked what is this 219bt. Yes its only available in titanium model. I might consider that on my next purchase.


----------



## Joseph08 (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, my favorite is Coast G19. Both quality and functioning are up to the mark. [h=3][/h]


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 4, 2018)

Batang Regla said:


> hi repsol,
> 
> what is the 219bt?


It is referring to a specific Nichia LED that is popular due to its >90 CRI.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 4, 2018)

Repsol600rr said:


> I think any with the 219bt. I wont say its my finest beam but its real nice. I have the titanium and im partial to it both becuase I like the durability and feel of it as well as the fact that it can tailstand which the regular one cant.


The black Tool will also tail stand when equipped with the magnetic tail cap. That tailcap can be used on any Tool AAA except the Ti, because the Ti has the electronic switch in the tail cap. Of course, since it is only available in black, it might not look as nice when used with the copper or brass Tools.


----------



## Repsol600rr (Dec 4, 2018)

True. But that makes it a twisty instead of a clicky. Just something to consider. The tool ti keeps its tail switch while being able to tail stand.


----------



## Batang Regla (Dec 4, 2018)

Timothybil said:


> It is referring to a specific Nichia LED that is popular due to its >90 CRI.




im checking the lumintop website. I saw a pen light thats the same 219 led but its ct? Whats the difference?


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 31, 2018)

Another big fan of the Tool AAA. 
Of course my favorite is the ToolVN (5000k XP-L HI) 
Twist and clicky tailcaps allow me true jeans pocket carry or easy mode access.


----------



## Tribull (Jan 11, 2019)

I just got two of the Maglite solitaire spectrum series, one warm white and one blue. They are pretty cool the blue one seems incredibly bright, but I think that at I read somewhere that our eyes see that color more than others.


----------



## Yoshid1 (Dec 15, 2019)

The solitaire honestly surprised me its really bright and the flood spot ratio is great. My Maratac titanium rev 5 is in the mail I cant wait.


----------



## BobbyRS (Jan 21, 2020)

I love the UltraTac K18. Super small, great for keychain carry, and incredibly bright (over 300 lumens) on high with a Li-Ion. All for only $16 (well it just went back up to $20), very hard to beat! With that said, my favorite is actually the Olight I3T EOS. Excellent build quality, pushed 200 lumens with an Energizer L91 cell, outstanding pocket clip, and a great tail clicky! An almost perfect EDC light IMO. Just wish the lower was much lower.


----------



## Kuroyuki (Feb 18, 2020)

My first AAA light is the Olight I3e eos. But now I carry a Lumintop EDC01. Much preferred the 3 modes on the EDC01.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 19, 2020)

I carried a Microstream for a couple of years but I kept losing them. Those and a lock back Buck knife kept getting away from me. The Solitaire was next and I really like those be it 35 or 47 lumens. They are so close it's easy to not know which is which. The yuji clad Sofirm C01 is the missing link regarding tint and beam, with either the neutral or warm. Too bad they're all gone. 
I like the Fenix E01 as well. The E05 took it to the next level with 3 settings and a much better beam. But my daily has been a PKDL PL2 for nearly 3 years now. 

Surprisingly the microstream clip fits a number of 1x aaa lights. Not the Fenix or Sofirm though. At least not without scratching the barrel as the clip needs to be spread out some to fit those.


----------



## timbo74 (Mar 25, 2020)

I like my Olight I3e eos a lot.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Mar 26, 2020)

timbo74 said:


> I like my Olight I3e eos a lot.



:thumbsup:

Same here.


----------



## J_C (Mar 27, 2020)

Another vote for I3e. Nothing matters as much to me as being the smallest AAA form factor possible, as long as it's at least got 50lm. Well, also there's no way I want a tiny unreliable switch in a AAA form factor or to make it longer still to shoehorn in a logic switch to gain reliability, so twisty with square ano. threads for the win.

I did grind the keychain nubs off mine and epoxy a magnetic on, put a reversible clip on one, put heatshrink tubing on one (gentler for mouth use), so it's not perfect out of the box but close enough with some TLC.

I just wish they'd make the same thing in a 1xAA and 1x18650 form factor, not a pocket rocket, and not multi-mode. Keep it small as possible, simple, and around $10 everyday price from a local seller without being the very low quality you'd get from a generic.


----------



## timbo74 (Mar 29, 2020)

I just discovered my I3e is missing:thumbsdow It must have fallen off the key ring. This blows!


----------

